# Επιτάφιες οικήσεις



## Costas (Oct 15, 2010)

Manila's port district is one of the most densely populated areas in the world, filled with packed shanty towns that stretch right up to the waterfront. People are living on every spare bit of land they can find - even in the local cemetery.
Reporter Kate McGeown met members of one family, who have made their precarious home on top of five rows of tombs, surrounded by a sea of rubbish.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-11398704


----------



## psifio (Oct 16, 2010)

Το κάνουν και στην Αίγυπτο αυτό, όχι από άποψη. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2010)

Άμα δεν καις ούτε τους νεκρούς ούτε τα σκουπίδια, γίνονται όλα κι όλοι ένας πολτός. Δεν σε τρώνε οι αποστάσεις, πάντως.

Της Αιγύπτου είναι βουλεβάρτο σε σύγκριση.


----------

